# Minn Kota Maxxum Owners Manual



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Anybody no where I can download a free copy of a Minn Kota Maxxum Trolling Motor? I bought a used one and want to check the manual for options. 

KsB


----------

